# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Ενίσχυση wifi σήματος εντός σπιτιού - ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ !

## Alkis28

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Η κατάσταση έχει ως εξής. Στο δωμάτιο μου που βρίσκεται και το PC υπάρχει το wifi modem-router (Thomson TG585 v7 - το κλασικό της Forthnet..).Η εμβέλεια του στο σαλόνι είναι πολύ μικρή καθότι μεσολαβούν τοίχοι κτλ από το δωμάτιο.. Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω τραβήξει καλώδιο ethernet από το Thomson  στο σαλόνι πάνω σε 5 port switch της Netgear (http://www.plaisio.gr/Peripherals/Ne...00-FS605IS.htm) και έχω συνδέσει ενσύρματα 2-3 συσκευές που με ενδιαφέρουν.  Θέλω όμως να έχω και δυνατό σήμα wifi στο σαλόνι. Οι ερωτήσεις είναι :

1) Μπορώ πάνω στο Netgear switch του σαλονιού να βάλω και ένα access point ώστε να παίρνει ενσύρματα το internet από το δωμάτιο και να το δίνει ασύρματα προκειμένου να έχω και στο σαλόνι δυνατό wifi σήμα ? 
2) Ποιό από τα 2 χρειάζεται για το σκοπό αυτό ? Αυτό http://www.plaisio.gr/Peripherals/Ne...TL-WA730RE.htm  ή αυτό http://www.plaisio.gr/Peripherals/Ne...TL-WA701ND.htm ?
3) Υπάρχει κάποια άλλη λύση για την περίπτωση μου ? 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## kostas_thess

Ποσοι τοιχοι ειναι ?

----------


## Alkis28

> Ποσοι τοιχοι ειναι ?


Τί ρόλο παίζει ? Σημασία έχει οτι στο δωμάτιο έχει full 5 γραμμές ενώ στο σαλόνι 1 γραμμή...

----------


## kostas_thess

> Τί ρόλο παίζει ? Σημασία έχει οτι στο δωμάτιο έχει full 5 γραμμές ενώ στο σαλόνι 1 γραμμή...


Αν μεσολαβουν 3 τοιχοι λογικο ειναι με Οικοιακο router να γινεται αυτο. 

οσο για τα 1,2,3

1) ναι γινεται απλα θα κλισεις αν εχει ανοιχτο το DHCP Server επανω του , θα το βαλεις στο ιδιο δικτυο μαζι με του ρουτερ π.χ 192.168.1.χ
2) Οποιο και απο τα δυο να βαλεις θα σου δουλευει μια χαρα .
3) εκτος αν δοκιμασεις καποιο αλλο ρουτερ που να εχει μεγαλύτερη κεραια και ισχύει 

αυτα.

----------


## Alkis28

> Αν μεσολαβουν 3 τοιχοι λογικο ειναι με Οικοιακο router να γινεται αυτο. 
> 
> οσο για τα 1,2,3
> 
> 1) ναι γινεται απλα θα κλισεις αν εχει ανοιχτο το DHCP Server επανω του , θα το βαλεις στο ιδιο δικτυο μαζι με του ρουτερ π.χ 192.168.1.χ
> 2) Οποιο και απο τα δυο να βαλεις θα σου δουλευει μια χαρα .
> 3) εκτος αν δοκιμασεις καποιο αλλο ρουτερ που να εχει μεγαλύτερη κεραια και ισχύει 
> 
> αυτα.


Κατέληξα στην αγορά του access point TP-Link TL-WA701ND. Από το router μου (Thomson TG585 v7) θα φεύγει καλώδιο που θα πηγαίνει πάνω στο switch της Netgear και από εκεί καλώδιο που θα πηγαίνει στο TP-Link το οποίο θα δημιουργήσει ασύρματη κάλυψη στο σαλόνι που θέλω. Δεν κατάλαβα όσον αφορά τις ρυθμίσεις τί θα πρέπει να κάνω ακριβώς ? Θα κλείσω το DHCP στο Thomson ? Τί IP πρέπει να βάλω στο TP-Link ?

----------


## Alkis28

Μόλις το εγκατέστησα ! Ολα κομπλέ ! Ηταν τελικά παιχνιδάκι...

----------


## susbky

Alki κάτι για επαγγελματική χρήση μπορείς να μου προτείνεις;; Το θέλω για ξενοδοχείο! Έχω ανοίξει κ σχετικό ποστ!

----------

